# Use iPhone headphones as normal headphone?



## forbidden_hero (May 21, 2005)

Hey everyone, just one quick question to all you technical people out there. I know the iPhone headphone has both audio in (headphone) and audio out (mic) function built in. Is it okay if i just use the iPhone headphone as headphones? Let's say, is it okay if i use the headphones on my Macbook Pro just for listening? Is it bad for the headphone port on my mac, or the headphones it self? Thanks!


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

From what i heard from two friends, that if youplug the iPhone headphones in another device that does not use the mic and headphones in one port, it will fry the iPhone headphones. Most 3.5 audio jacks have two bands , the iPhone headphones have three if you take a look at them (compared to other normal headphones). Why this will happen, not sure of technically but i wouldnt take the chance.


----------



## neesh0 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ive used my 3rd party microphone headphones on my computer before with no problems, Im not 100% sure about the official apple iphone headphones though.


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

doubles87 said:


> From what i heard from two friends, that if youplug the iPhone headphones in another device that does not use the mic and headphones in one port, it will fry the iPhone headphones.


That is not true whatsoever. The headphones can be used with any normal stereo headphones jack. I've used my iPhone headphones and my Griffin TuneBuds Mobile, with both my PowerBook and the ****ty speakers I have at work, among other devices, and both the devices and the headphones are fine.

The leads for the microphone/clicker are on a separate part of plug that is not commonly used in standard jacks.


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

forbidden_hero said:


> Hey everyone, just one quick question to all you technical people out there. I know the iPhone headphone has both audio in (headphone) and audio out (mic) function built in. Is it okay if i just use the iPhone headphone as headphones? Let's say, is it okay if i use the headphones on my Macbook Pro just for listening? Is it bad for the headphone port on my mac, or the headphones it self? Thanks!


It wouldn't be a problem whatsoever to use the headphones in another device - it will not have any negative effect on them. It just won't let you use the microphone. I tried them on several devices already. They remain the crappy Apple earbuds that are packaged with all the "i" devices, but they are free. I'd still recommend spending the extra dough (if you can) and buying high-end in-ear phones - the difference is staggering. I have always been a fan of Shure phones, but you'll get as many opinions on sound quality, etc as the day is long. Point is, you really do get what you pay for when it comes to headphones, and you can't expect much from the free ones from Apple. Sorry, I went on a bit of a tangent there.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

doubles87 said:


> From what i heard from two friends, that if youplug the iPhone headphones in another device that does not use the mic and headphones in one port, it will fry the iPhone headphones.


This is absolute nonsense.


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

chas_m said:


> This is absolute nonsense.


Ditto. Works just fine.


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, I've used mine on a Westjet flight to watch TV and they're still fine.


----------

